# Time for new bike



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

or at least a frame......I am considering a R3 or R5...comments?....I currently ride a 2007 Lemond carbon B/A, Ultegra 6703, RS80's. I also want to know whether either R3 or R5 with accommodate 700x25's (the B/A won't)

My Lemond is a 55cm with a 56.5 TT and as such is a little big for me (5'9 with a 29" inseam) ...it has been adequate for the last several years but I want to downsize and get the fit right....I ride about 4K yearly in fairly hilly country (Reno NV, N.CA) and am 66 years old. Needless to say, I don't race but want responsiveness and comfort...

I also am interested in Look 585/586/595's so I am interested in any experience you may have....

Thanks


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

From what I read on here, R3 likely won't accomodate 25c because the 3T fork don't have enough clearance. I don't know if the R5 uses a 3T fork or not. You would have to go on to cervelo.com and find out.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 2011 R3 and use 25 tires without any issues at all. Conti 4000S. 
I also have Zipp 303 FC wheels that are quite wide but again, no issues with clearances


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

ls1togo said:


> I also want to know whether either R3 or R5 with accommodate 700x25's (the B/A won't)


I can also confirm that you can use 700x25 on the R3/R5 bikes. Yes, the front is tight but it definitely has the clearance without any rub or normal concerns.

I personally have an R3 (2012 non-team) and I wished I would have gotten the R5.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I ride a current model R3 with Conti GP4000S 25mm tyres on Dura-Ace C23 wheels and have lots of clearance to spare.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> From what I read on here, R3 likely won't accomodate 25c because the 3T fork don't have enough clearance. I don't know if the R5 uses a 3T fork or not. You would have to go on to cervelo.com and find out.


2013 R3 doesn't use a 3T fork. The new fork has plenty of room for a 25mm tire.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I test rode the R3 and 53 back to back a couple of years ago. The difference was minimal in my humble opinion. I actually tested, the R3 Team, R5 and R3 base. I ended up buying the base because I seriously could not justify the extra money to myself. I could certainly feel that the bike was lighter, but the ride quality and was really close to me.


----------

